# CEL -- Intake runner stuck open



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone else experience this. My buddy has had it twice, dealer replaced it on the second visit. Now I'm having the same problem. Its only after I run it hard that the next time At start up it gets a CEL. I can delete it by turning the car off and on 5 times. My younger brother has an 07 and its getting CEL too. It read something about front and back o2 sensors. He only has 6k and I only have 12k!!!!!


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*

Yeah, I get it from time to time. And like you said it clears the CEL on it's own. I just leave the codes set in case I get a good chance to take it to the dealer.
Some users have reported that they needed it replaced multiple times until they finally got one that worked, others had it replaced just once.


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (magilson)*

my car is in the shop right now with an intake runner CEL. i'll keep you updated. car has <8k miles.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (rukkus)*

I have 42K on my car, gotten it twice. It went away on it's own once and I cleared it once.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (Hammersmith)*

Those runner motors are CRAP,or the flapper is binding.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Those runner motors are CRAP,or the flapper is binding.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've replaced far too many of these motors (mostly on stock cars mind you). There is a new one out (surprise, surprise), that seems to hold up better.


----------



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've replaced far too many of these motors (mostly on stock cars mind you). There is a new one out (surprise, surprise), that seems to hold up better. 

Do you have the part number?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*

Just found this today, heh


_Quote, originally posted by *vw* »_When ordering the Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC) motor, part number 06F 133 482 B, keep in mind this part is due to be updated by mid-August 2007 – making the B part number obsolete. There is no need to keep a large stock on hand


So, it appears even the revised one is junk.


----------



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (veedubtek)*

figures! I dont even see the purpose of the damn thing. Does anyone know how it works? Or better yet, why its on the car?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLS-4LIF* »_figures! I dont even see the purpose of the damn thing. Does anyone know how it works? Or better yet, why its on the car? 
Basically the flapper is to direct air over a plate in the actual intake ports of the head.
Since the car is direct injection the fuel is sprayed directly into the engine. If you looked at pictures of the pistons you would notice that on the exhaust side of the piston tops it had a hump..
The flapper is there so that at idle and part throttle it is angled blocking off the bottom half of the plate in the intake manifold. This forces the air over the back sides of the intake valves and makes it swirl. The fuel is then sprayed into the center and the spark also fires in the center so it is very controlled..
When you go WOT the flapper goes flat and allows the air to flow over the top and bottom of the plate in the head.

for the 137th time...


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (chris86vw)*

yeah I had it, my dealer took care of it.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Yeah, I get it from time to time. And like you said it clears the CEL on it's own. I just leave the codes set in case I get a good chance to take it to the dealer.
Some users have reported that they needed it replaced multiple times until they finally got one that worked, others had it replaced just once.

yep...have had mine replaced 4 times so far and I have 40K miles...just ridiculous...as much as I like my Jetta 2.0T, I am becoming tired of the issues


----------



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_

for the 137th time... 

Thanks! Could this be causing miss fire codes as well? The dealer said that its bad gas or spark plugs that cause this. I'm planning on getting my replaced soon.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*

100% could be causing misfire codes.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLS-4LIF* »_Thanks! Could this be causing miss fire codes as well? The dealer said that its bad gas or spark plugs that cause this. I'm planning on getting my replaced soon. 










Misfire codes can also be caused by bad injectors. This has happened to a few cars. Nurendra went through a 10day battle with the service dept before they finally replaced the injector(s).


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Misfire codes can also be caused by bad injectors. This has happened to a few cars. Nurendra went through a 10day battle with the service dept before they finally replaced the injector(s).

misfires could be caused by a bad hair day.. no need to go into the 500 things that could cause it, injectors can be a problem but if the OP is having problems with his flapper then 99.9% chance that is what will be causing his misfires.
The flapper helps to properl mix the air and fuel by causing the needed swirl as it enters the combustion chamber.. If its not doing this properly it can defintly be the reason for misfires.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (chris86vw)*

I have had this code 2 times. First time the dealer did an intake manifold adaption. And now that the code has come back they will be replacing the intake manifold


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (2006vwgtipower)*

they just have to replace the motor i seen a couple of those cars like that


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

This code?
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728
ÝH
012600 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Regulation Deviation
P3138 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 24675 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1350 /min
Load: 12.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 63.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V


----------



## jaydubz (May 1, 2006)

can you describe what kind of symptoms you were having before you got the CEL? How much boost did you lose or did you notice a loss before it happened. I have noticed that I have a strange idle at times, where in stopped traffic the car kind of has a shudder does this sound normal?


----------



## badapag (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (jaydubz)*

Sounds like a symptom I have had


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (badapag)*

Dealer replaced my flap motor under warranty, don;t act surprised, I guess
this is a common problem, the motor gets a high internal resistance value


----------



## PCG (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've replaced far too many of these motors (mostly on stock cars mind you). There is a new one out (surprise, surprise), that seems to hold up better. 

What's involved in servicing/replacing this? Just had mine done today and I could smell coolant driving away afterwards.








That part I'm sure of and then I'm HOPING I'm just being paranoid that my car sounds different under boost and that my clutch feels different... 
It was an all day service too, so I'm imagining it's more involved then I'd think.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (PCG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCG* »_
What's involved in servicing/replacing this? Just had mine done today and I could smell coolant driving away afterwards.








That part I'm sure of and then I'm HOPING I'm just being paranoid that my car sounds different under boost and that my clutch feels different... 
It was an all day service too, so I'm imagining it's more involved then I'd think.


It's actually not all that involved, unless they actually go by the book (doubt any flat rate tech really would). I can swap it out in about 20 minutes, it mounts to the bottom of the intake mani. I believe the book says you are supposed to remove the intake, but it really isn't necessary.


----------



## PCG (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (veedubtek)*

Is there any reason I should be smelling coolant?...








Other then time it took for the work it just didn't make sense.
Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (VWLS-4LIF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLS-4LIF* »_figures! I dont even see the purpose of the damn thing. Does anyone know how it works? Or better yet, why its on the car?


----------



## somethingwong (Oct 9, 2006)

I just had mine replaced today as well and they kept the car the entire day too. We shall see how long this intake manifold runner motor lasts. 
My car only has 20k on it too....


----------



## natskiboy (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (somethingwong)*

Im waiting on this part for my Jetta 2.0T as well.


----------



## Tekniec (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (natskiboy)*

Mine is on back order as always....


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had this CEL for the intake runner motor twice, and each time the car lost power. The CEL cleared itself but the code is stored. The dealer says the part is on national back-order. They also said that there is a possibility that another "OY" update may be forthcoming to rectify this problem. Seems the new part doesn't always fix the problem.


----------



## ronin1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Back at the end of August my CEL and EPC lights came on and stayed on together. Brought the car into the dealer and eventually found out that this "flap" motor had to be replaced. The problem was, the part was on backorder and they had my car for over THREE WEEKS! At least they paid for my rental for that time. Hopefully I got the updated part.
Hav enot had the issue again, at least so far.


----------



## MarkVGTI (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (veedubtek)*

Can someone tell me how much this part costs? And if there is a DIY out there? I've been having this problem for sometime now and the CEL keeps coming back after a couple thousand miles of driving. I doubt that the dealer will cover this for me under warranty considering my car is chipped and has an aftermarket intake. Much appreciated if anyone has more info.


----------



## MarkVGTI (Feb 2, 2006)

Nobody had experience replacing this part?


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MarkVGTI)*

i just got this part replaced today still under warranty and the slip says the part is $250. total cost was $452.82...but all under warranty so thank God i didn't have to pay!!
the car does run a lot better!! accelerates a lot smoother!!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (dalasdhn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dalasdhn* »_i just got this part replaced today still under warranty and the slip says the part is $250. total cost was $452.82...but all under warranty so thank God i didn't have to pay!!
the car does run a lot better!! accelerates a lot smoother!!

Well good news there is now a re-flash or software update to fix this problem. Im sure some or most of u know by now but just saying bc i just found out about the update


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://www.goapr.com/images/su...b.pdf


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Why would a TB expire? No one's engine will have this problem after May 21 2009


----------



## remoooo (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (solarflare)*

so is there any update about this junk? my a4 2.0t had reflashed ECU because of that and MIL is back... Is there a DIY somewhere or can anyone guide me thru it?? the only Audi Dealership around is Audi of Va Beach and they are biggest thiefs on earth. They wanted $90+ tax for Cam Follower







I can't even imagine how much they will charge me for that fix


----------



## remoooo (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (remoooo)*

Bump


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (remoooo)*

Just had my replaced today. Car has about 36K miles on it. Hope I do not have to worry about it again.


----------



## drtbmxer (Aug 19, 2006)

There is a software update for these flap motors. And I'd say recently the software has been fixing the problem about 30% of the time. Many times the code will return a week or less after the reflash and we end up replacing the motor.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I got a few soft codes for intake runner open, basic setting not completed, etc...
THis is what I did, straigh from ross-techs wiki page:
"Intake Manifold Runner 
Prerequisites:

Ignition ON 
Engine OFF 
System voltage at least 11.0 V.

[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 142
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Wait until Field 4 shows "ADP. O.K.".
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
Switch Ignition OFF for at least 60 seconds."
Haven't got any codes in the past 2 weeks, so Im guessing that did the trick.


----------



## St3vo14 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: CEL -- Intake runner stuck open (MarkVGTI)*

yeah my car is chipped too. i had it first come on at like 16k then now at 27k 2 times in 2 weeks. the dealer said thier first try is to reprogram the car. which means i loose my chip.







and i would have to pay full price for a new chip.







i was curious if anyone knew of any way to get around them flashing my ecu and just getting the part???


----------

